# IPF Rule



## adz (Sep 24, 2009)

Hello,

I am quite new to IPF so i appreciate forums such as these that offer help.

We are using IPF in our environment to block certain ip addresses which in turn blocks certain web pages. I know this isnt exactly the best way to do it what with proxies and all that out there, but it takes care of 95% of the people trying to go to these sites. 

Anyhow, is there a way in my ipf.rules file that i can block an ip for everyone except a certain ip?

eg.

block in quick from any <except 1.2.3.4> to <blocked ip address>


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 24, 2009)

Something like

```
block in quick from ! 1.2.3.4 to <blocked ip address>
```
perhaps?


----------



## adz (Sep 24, 2009)

Thank you - I will try this tonight when its less busy here just in case 

So what this basically says is dont block from 1.2.3.4 to <blocked ip address>. That makes sense.


----------

